# it's official, nikon d800 now $2800 and d600 kit $2000(w 24-85)



## Northstar (Dec 17, 2012)

Ok...the d600 sales must be terrible to discount it this much this soon...D800 probably just a holiday thing.

Thoughts anybody?


----------



## Axilrod (Dec 17, 2012)

It was only $2100 to start with, it's only a $100 discount, doesn't seem to be an indicator of anything. That $2699 msrp in that add is total overinflated BS to make it seem like a better deal.


----------



## sama (Dec 17, 2012)

The price of D600 includes a kit lens 24-85mm VR.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 17, 2012)

Axilrod said:


> It was only $2100 to start with, it's only a $100 discount, doesn't seem to be an indicator of anything. That $2699 msrp in that add is total overinflated BS to make it seem like a better deal.



Yes...I think you missed it axil, it includes the $600 24-85 as a kit lens now...so a pretty big discount


----------



## weekendshooter (Dec 17, 2012)

It's a great sale if you want the kit 24-85 lens, but from my experience it's pretty awful unless you really don't have anything else to use. f/3.5-4.5 and insane distortion at every focal length. It's sharp in the center but never at the edges. 

This is a temporary sale, NR reports that it's only active until the 19th.

IMO despite the strengths of these new sensors, neither the 600 nor the 800 really hits the mark that I and many others are looking for. The 800 is too slow and its files are too unwieldy, and the 600 is too plasticky for my tastes. I would love it if they dropped the D600 sensor into the D700 body; I love my 700 and consider it the gold standard for semi-pro bodies even after the release of the D800.


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope it will be that way for 6D + 24-105L.


----------



## Northstar (Dec 17, 2012)

weekendshooter said:


> It's a great sale if you want the kit 24-85 lens, but from my experience it's pretty awful unless you really don't have anything else to use. f/3.5-4.5 and insane distortion at every focal length. It's sharp in the center but never at the edges.
> 
> This is a temporary sale, NR reports that it's only active until the 19th.
> 
> IMO despite the strengths of these new sensors, neither the 600 nor the 800 really hits the mark that I and many others are looking for. The 800 is too slow and its files are too unwieldy, and the 600 is too plasticky for my tastes. I would love it if they dropped the D600 sensor into the D700 body; I love my 700 and consider it the gold standard for semi-pro bodies even after the release of the D800.



Weekendshooter....i agree on the d700 gold standard...i switched from nikon to canon because the they didnt make the d800 a follow up improved d700...like with 8fps, 22-24 mp, and similar low light ability...that d800 would've been the homerun camera of the year...


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 25, 2012)

Northstar said:


> weekendshooter said:
> 
> 
> > It's a great sale if you want the kit 24-85 lens, but from my experience it's pretty awful unless you really don't have anything else to use. f/3.5-4.5 and insane distortion at every focal length. It's sharp in the center but never at the edges.
> ...



... and people would have complained about an incremental upgrade only - as it happens with the 5D series 

Nope, the D800 is amazing for what it is. It's the first camera of its kind, it's only normal to do some mistakes when you try something new. Buy a new computer, it's much less expensive than most high-end lenses


----------



## Northstar (Dec 25, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > weekendshooter said:
> ...




.


> and people would have complained about an incremental upgrade only - as it happens with the 5D series



except that it wouldn't have been an incremental upgrade, it would've been a 12mp(d700) to 22-24mp upgrade as I suggested....that's pretty big. 

I agree that the d800 is a cool camera, but the d700 was great for us action sports guys, and now nikon makes you pay 6k for the d4 or stick with the old d700 or d3 if you want fast FPS and great low light....so if you're a action/sports guy and have nikon lenses, then you're not happy.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 25, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > Northstar said:
> ...



Ok, now I get a bit better what you mean. 

I guess that Nikon will make for that with the D400 (yes, I know it's no FF). 

Or otherwise they might have realized that most sport/action shooters go Canon so it's a segment that they can afford to neglect in favour of still-life shooters.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 25, 2012)

Northstar said:


> Weekendshooter....i agree on the d700 gold standard...i switched from nikon to canon because the they didnt make the d800 a follow up improved d700...like with 8fps, 22-24 mp, and similar low light ability...that d800 would've been the homerun camera of the year...



Agreed. The D700 is a very impressive and versatile all-around machine. I was so fed up with the pathetic AF and frame rate of the 5D and 5DII that I was very tempted to sell all my Canon stuff for the D700. Fortunately, Canon built the true successor to the D700 in the form of the 5D3  The 5D3 is probably 1-2 FPS shy of being the true successor to the D700, but it's close enough and works way better with my Canon glass ;D


----------



## Northstar (Dec 26, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> Northstar said:
> 
> 
> > Weekendshooter....i agree on the d700 gold standard...i switched from nikon to canon because the they didnt make the d800 a follow up improved d700...like with 8fps, 22-24 mp, and similar low light ability...that d800 would've been the homerun camera of the year...
> ...



Yes...totally agree. I shot a hockey game recently with a "d700 guy" and his shots were great...I was hoping Nikon would just add some mp's to the d700 and call it the d800.


----------



## infared (Dec 26, 2012)

I think I must have clicked the wrong link... Is this Nikon Rumors?


----------

